# What else do I need to go with these?



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

LEDs use a "driver" not a transformer like a low volt puck light. They are generally the same size. Also you would have to check with the manufacture if the driver is dimmable because a bunch aren't. I've done a little research on these as I've had people ask me about them. PM me if you have any ?s


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They told me I needed a driver and 2, 2 port power connector's, due to the 78" leads off the light.

300 bucks for 4 lights, not counting adding the switch and wiring. They must have good crap they want to shine some light on.


----------



## hbiss (May 23, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.lightinguniverse.com/led...binet-light-fixture_g417494.html?isku=3971000
> 
> These are single bulb led's.
> 
> Not sure if my electrician is smart enough to figure this out on his own.


Looks like all the information you need to order the components for a complete installation is given on the web page. :sleeping:

-Hal


----------



## dee snider (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW. That is some nice scratch for those.


----------



## LynxElectrical (Jul 15, 2012)

Interested on how you went with these, my only concern is making sure they can disperse heat to allow them to have a good life span, LED's don't create a lot of heat, but they don't tolerate heat either, any more then 60 degree Celsius and there life will be shortened, and possible failure.


----------

